# Mule foaling.



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Mules are a hybrid-most are infertile-so they won't be foaling. Do you mean a donkey?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i mean a horse giving birth to a mule.

so, mule birth, mule foaling, whatever the "proper" "technical" term is thats not going to get me bashed.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's no different than any other foaling...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> It's no different than any other foaling...


Just with bigger ears, and they wil not cause the foal to get stuck.:wink:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

kthanks.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Just with bigger ears, and they wil not cause the foal to get stuck.:wink:


Unless they are really big ears:wink:

Do mule babies cook for longer?

ETA...very strange question, why the mystery, either just ask the question, or google your question?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Unless they are really big ears:wink:
> 
> Do mule babies cook for longer?


Don't think so, guess it depends on how big the ears are! :shock:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

because every time i give any information it turns into a free for all. i just want the advice, not the drama. thanks.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

from what i understand, mules are in for 12-13 months, as opposed to 11 months. so if the information ive been given is correct, i should expect a new baby mid-april - mid-may.

the info was from a vet, not a guess or a lie. just for clarification.

thanks.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> from what i understand, mules are in for 12-13 months, as opposed to 11 months. so if the information ive been given is correct, i should expect a new baby mid-april - mid-may.


I'd be ready sooner than that, just in case the information you were given is incorrect. Just as a precaution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

we are, because she could foal tonight. or it could be may. nobody from our barn knows.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> because every time i give any information it turns into a free for all. i just want the advice, not the drama. thanks.


My best advice, for what it is worth, if you don't want the drama ask questions that don't provoke it.




> I dont want to put up any details or any information. i just want to know the basics and most likely issues in dealing with a mule foaling. thanks


Says I have a mule baby on the way but maybe it wasn't planned, or some other background to it, hence dramatic overtones.



> I was wondering, if a mare is carrying a mule baby is there likely to be any complications or is it just like any other foaling?


Would probably get the answers you want, but without the drama.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

the details of this particular foaling will be kept to myself unless somebody wants to pm me.

thanks golden.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe if you didn't post starting drama there wouldn't be drama...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

and your post has nothing to do with a mule.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, the gestation is typically longer than for a horse .. but the foaling is the same.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> and your post has nothing to do with a mule.


Ooh I don't know:rofl: it wasn't totally assinine :wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*shrugs* You posted that all your posts turn into drama. That means there must be a common denominator, which considering that you start the threads that have the drama it must be you. Little help full advice. It's one of those things that if you have problems with everyone then maybe it isn't everyone with the problem, but you. 

The gestation period for mules is 11-14 months and can of course vary widely from pregnancy to pregnancy.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

you want the info? fine. a mare is pregnant. possibly with a mule. tada.


----------

